# Before I get started....



## casey711 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can I please get a realistic cost per month for running a 100 gallon salt water tank?

Food, supplies and electricity, etc. I can afford to spend approx $2000 to start-up but I should know before I jump in if I can afford the monthy upkeep.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

casey711 said:


> Can I please get a realistic cost per month for running a 100 gallon salt water tank?
> 
> Food, supplies and electricity, etc. I can afford to spend approx $2000 to start-up but I should know before I jump in if I can afford the monthy upkeep.


you might need more to start up but that wasnt your question

we can help you if you give us more information like what filters and skimmers are you running, how much food are you buying, reef tank or FO or FOWLR, also what light your getting since fluorescents wont do much to your electrical bill but MH might.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

this is an extremely expensive hobbie, beware if you are trying to be fruggal. I have well over 8000.00 into my 150. But if you are going to have a fish only with no live rock or something like that than you may get by. But yeah for an exact month to month payment we need to know more about your plan for the tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

When I moved to a friends house for a month w/ my tank he stated he barely noticed a job in the bill. He stated maybe another $30-50. But I also didnr have my MH lighting then.


----------



## casey711 (Feb 4, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> casey711 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I please get a realistic cost per month for running a 100 gallon salt water tank?
> ...



Fish only. I haven't bought anything yet so I don't know as far as what specific filter or skimmer. What type of food? I have no idea yet. Fish wise, I was thinking about 12 fish with my big one being the Blue Tang and a Coral Beauty for an angel fish.

As far as Live Rock goes, is that something that gets replenished or replaced? If so, how often?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

live rock is a one time buy, you dont have to replenish it. it can get a little pricey as its sold by the pound. but you dont have to buy it all at one time, you can add it slowly if you want. its good to have but some dont use live rock in a fish only tank, it just depends on what you like and want.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

$50 a gallon to start a nice reef.

100g will be between $50-100 a month (or more) depending upon where you live. Trying to give an eact idea is pointless as every county in this Nation has a different per Kilo price. Take all your pumps and lighting labels and write down the wattage. Total this. For every 1,000 watts you will be billed what is known as a kilowatt on your bill. Mine is 11 cents per kilo hour and about 1.5kilos per hour for 12 hours and .25 kilo for the other 12 hours. My 75G with super high wattage lighting runs me about $50 a month on my bill. With a 125g, 75g, 20g, 20g, 10g, and 7g running in the winter months (no AC) our total home electric costs us about $125 a month.


----------

